# Washing the car in the rain.



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmmm, boy am I hacked off with the weather!

The E93 convertible is absolutely filthy. The car is sapphire black but it looks streaky grey because of all the crap thrown up on my daily motorway commute.

I can only wash the car at weekends, like most people but, I dont always have the two day window to do it as sometimes I have to go away on the saturday or sunday.

Invariably, the day I intend to wash the car is one when its been pissistently raining.

I cant wash it tomorrow as I have to go out so only the sunday is available. But, the forecast for the Fylde is bliddy wet. Again.

Now, Im getting a bit concerned at all the salt and road grit that's starting to adhere to the bodywork. Apart from making the car look unsightly (even if i did drive home from Chester today with the top down ) Im dreading putting some scratches on it when I do get the chance to wash it.

So, what's people's view on washing the car in the rain, good idea, bad idea?

I've got my nilfisk and foam lance so there's two points here. One, is it safe to use the nilfisk in the wet (providing it not lashing it down!) and two, how effective would the foam lance be when its raining?

There's nowhere I can wash it under cover.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

go for it wont hurt anything


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Go for it mate cant see it doing any harm :thumb:


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Good idea. It's necessary sometimes.

You just look like a **** though!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Saves you having to dry it as rain water doesn't mark like tap water. The only problem is it is sometimes easy to miss bits because you are trying to get it done and get out of the rain.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

It might help a bit with rinsing


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

you'll be fine i use to wash my car and van in the rain at half ten at nite in the dark and use to wash them twice then come out in the morning and never once missed abit there were always spotless:thumb:


----------



## danger S3 (Aug 2, 2010)

its good washing in the rain cause all the dirt is pre softened ;-)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I spend most of my time washing in the rain, as it is always raining here.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i love doing it in the rain easy pre wash , aids rinsing and ive clayed too 


sort of natural and spiritual i love it :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

i went through this dlemma for years until i had a fully enclosed carport/valet bay built and like you i only have sat or sunday IF HOME to clean mine so rain sleet snow or sunshine it gets done :thumb:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

so long as it's not that sideways rain, I wash in the rain regularly. You just needs to keep tabs on where you've been.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Shouldnt be any issue what so ever. I would dry ( or attempt to dry ) as it can dry out funny dependant on what water your using for washing and rinsing. RO or soft water areas will be fine, you can still get issuse in hard water areas so dry it best you can.


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

i always wash the van and our car in the rain, mainly because on the dry days i'm always cleaning other peoples  . doesnt do it any harm really, if you do it in the dry it'l only rain a few hours later or next day anyway lol


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Crack on bud, lets face it, the cars getting wet as you wash it anyway.

No harm done in my eyes and it gets all the nasty salt off :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've worked in rain many times. You will be fine  I just pre-rinse etc as normal with my PW, wash as normal and then sheet rinse, job done.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I often wash mine in the rain :thumb:

My neighbours do give me funny looks though


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's better cause you don't have to dry.Snow foam rinse walk away


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the look I get from the neighbours, they think you're mad and maybe they're right!! 

Go for it, it's pissistently raining here today (I did chuckle at the OP) and I'm about to go and bring some shiny shiny back to the XC70.:car:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Washed a few times in the rain times just to get a few days build up off. Generally during a break in the cloud but rained before I finished. I always remember a woman passing saying to her child, "look at that silly man washing his car in the rain" Thought how dumb can you get.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a belter last Saturday, was chucking it down the whole day where I live and I had everything set up to do an mot wash for a mate. Got started washed and even got a quick coat of aqua wax on between showers and the car was great. ended up doing 3 cars total as I was wet anyway!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong with washing in the rain, I get caught out by the weather all the time, only thing to watch is if you are wearing water proofs not to accidentally brush against the paint.

Richard


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would not bother:lol:


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

all these comments you've made me feel guilty now, I'll get out there now and get it done!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Raining here and I'm off out to clean mine in a mo


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

rained yesterday while washing mine. never bothered me as long as it's clean :detailer:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Im going down work later to do myne, jet wash under shelter, then into the workshop for a dry and some detailer.


----------

